# Need info on my Hiawatha bike



## Kakky

I just received this as a gift from my husband when they cleared out some family property in Iowa.  It is a Gamble's Hiawatha ladies bike, but don't really know any more about it.  Does anyone know what year/model it is?  I am wanting to restore it and not sure how to go about it.  Paint is in pretty good shape. Front and rear fenders have some rust and front is starting to peel.  Handle bars have some rust.  The light also needs some work.  The handle bars are down to make bringing it to California easier.

Thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer

It looks like a mid 60s built by Murray. If you remove the nut & washer from the rear axle, and post the rest of the letters & numbers, we may be able to date it. It should start with MO for Murray Ohio.


----------



## Kakky

Here is the whole serial number:
WG 3705 1 739523

Thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Kakky said:


> Here is the whole serial number:
> WG 3705 1 739523
> 
> Thanks!




Ok, I had to look back in my notes, and 'WG' is the typical prefix for Gamble's bikes built by Murray. I think the 3 indicates 1963, though thier numbers haven't been fully decoded, due to old Gamble's  catalogs being pretty scarce!


----------



## Kakky

Since the bike does have some rust on the paint, not much just minor scrapes and pitting from obvious use, is there any benefit to keeping the old paint.  My goal with the bike is to keep it and ride it for my short errands around town.

The chrome on the other hand...the front fender is starting to peel, and the rust on the chain guard concern me the most.  What would be your recomendations since I'm wanting to keep it and ride it. 

I also would love to get a basket for it.  Do you know if baskets were original to the bike?  If so, where would you suggest looking for one?

Thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Kakky said:


> Since the bike does have some rust on the paint, not much just minor scrapes and pitting from obvious use, is there any benefit to keeping the old paint.  My goal with the bike is to keep it and ride it for my short errands around town.
> 
> The chrome on the other hand...the front fender is starting to peel, and the rust on the chain guard concern me the most.  What would be your recomendations since I'm wanting to keep it and ride it.
> 
> I also would love to get a basket for it.  Do you know if baskets were original to the bike?  If so, where would you suggest looking for one?
> 
> Thanks!



Well, a ladies' bike typically doesn't have as much collector value as a men's. You could paint it if you really wanted to, but from the pics it looks good enough to leave alone. You can find a generic 'Wald' front fender that's very close to the original on ebay, just look for one for a middleweight. Your chrome parts can be cleaned with oxalic acid in water. It can be tricky to find, but Bar Keeper's Friend has some in it, it'll remove the rust easily. Most of these style bikes didn't come with a basket, though some had a rat trap style book rack. I'd say your local bike shop would be a good place to find one, but ebay is a possibility.


----------



## grunthum

*I have one too*

Today I came across one just like it. Has a very close serial # MG 3705 1 739309


----------



## CaptJo86

*Serial number search?*

grunthum,  did you have any luck with your serial number search,  mine is somewhat similar: MC 24-80 7 7 9 4817 ( green Mens 26" Gamble 'Hiawatha' with 3 speed internal hub).  Would be interested in any and all information or where to search at for year made, etc....! thanks, CaptJo


----------



## Adamtinkerer

CaptJo86 said:


> grunthum,  did you have any luck with your serial number search,  mine is somewhat similar: MC 24-80 7 7 9 4817 ( green Mens 26" Gamble 'Hiawatha' with 3 speed internal hub).  Would be interested in any and all information or where to search at for year made, etc....! thanks, CaptJo




Old thread is old!  Welcome to the forum capt.! from the serial # yours sounds like a newer Murray. Does it have a BMA/6 sticker on the seat tube? That'd make it 1971-79. Post a pic of it and I'll try to figure out further.


----------



## 66BURNT-ORANGE

Kakky said:


> I just received this as a gift from my husband when they cleared out some family property in Iowa.  It is a Gamble's Hiawatha ladies bike, but don't really know any more about it.  Does anyone know what year/model it is?  I am wanting to restore it and not sure how to go about it.  Paint is in pretty good shape. Front and rear fenders have some rust and front is starting to peel.  Handle bars have some rust.  The light also needs some work.  The handle bars are down to make bringing it to California easier.
> 
> Thanks!View attachment 11745View attachment 11746View attachment 11750View attachment 11748View attachment 11749



I have a bike just like this. But mine has the BMA sticker. Got it from original owner who said it's a 1971


----------



## partsguy

Wow! Those are beautiful, guys!!


----------

